# Generation Iron 2



## Seeker (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 9, 2017)

I wanna see it...I hope it's better than that trailer tho and features more BOdybuilders... real ones..


----------



## Milo (Apr 9, 2017)

Generation Iron: Social Media Edition


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 9, 2017)

I actually like Colin vangumer or whatever the **** his name is. 

Rich piana can eat a dick


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 9, 2017)

Looking forward to it.  We saw the first one at the 2013 Olympia, just added to the whole experience.


----------



## RISE (Apr 19, 2017)

Pretty stoked about this one.  More stoked than the first one bc the first one was about leading up to the 2014 Mr olympia, which had already happened months prior.  Really glad to see the camel crew and some footage in kuwait.  Hopefully get to see some of what they have been doing to get these guys who go over there in the best shape of their lives.  Big fan of Brandon Curry as well.


----------



## Milo (Apr 19, 2017)

RISE said:


> Pretty stoked about this one.  More stoked than the first one bc the first one was about leading up to the 2014 Mr olympia, which had already happened months prior.  Really glad to see the camel crew and some footage in kuwait.  Hopefully get to see some of what they have been doing to get these guys who go over there in the best shape of their lives.  Big fan of Brandon Curry as well.


Whatever they do over there it works. The guys that come out of there look fukn unbelievable.


----------



## widehips71 (Apr 19, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> I actually like Colin vangumer or whatever the **** his name is. Rich piana can eat a dick




"Supplements are ****in bullshit.  Buy my goddamn supplements.  ****in do whatever the **** it ****in takes goddamnit.  Kill it.  Aint that right babe"


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 19, 2017)

Made it thru almost 5 minutes of the first one. Probably will skip this one. I just don't get it. You go to the gym for a living. Stop being so dramatic about it.


----------



## Battletoad (Apr 19, 2017)

widehips71 said:


> "Supplements are ****in bullshit.  Buy my goddamn supplements.  ****in do whatever the **** it ****in takes goddamnit.  Kill it.  Aint that right babe"



Rick Pirhana is my favorite natural gyno lord


----------



## knightmare999 (Apr 19, 2017)

widehips71 said:


> "Supplements are ****in bullshit. Buy my goddamn supplements. ****in do whatever the **** it ****in takes goddamnit. Kill it. Aint that right babe"


"Gotta talk shit about supplements and then start a supplement company to keep the investors guessing, right babe!?!"


----------



## gfraser (May 10, 2017)

BiologicalChemist said:


> I wanna see it...I hope it's better than that trailer tho and features more BOdybuilders... real ones..



So true


----------



## gfraser (May 10, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> I actually like Colin vangumer or whatever the **** his name is.
> 
> Rich piana can eat a dick



Vonmonger


----------



## Georgia (May 11, 2017)

Definitely looking forward to checking this out!


----------



## StoliFTW (May 11, 2017)

nice - ill watch


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 11, 2017)

Looks good. I wish that there were more movies like this.


----------



## Jin (May 21, 2017)

Here's a link to the film


----------



## Jin (May 21, 2017)

Thought the first one was more compelling. 

Calum has supreme genetics, save for his brain. Not the sharpest tool. 
Dana Lin Baily is a liar and wasn't even asked a direct question about her use. 
Rich Piana can't have kidney failure soon enough
Kai is multitalented, dynamic, kind. Wish he'd stayed around to take the O. 
None of these guys come close to bringing a total package like Arnold though. 

Notable quotes
Calum: We're the lions and the crossfitters are like the hyenas. Scratching around, you know, trying to take our weights. 
Arnold: I took acting classes, improve classes, accent removal classes
Calum to girlfriend: I'll buy you a puppy dog if you promise to take it in the pool everyday. Has to be a water dog.......... How about I buy you a baby seal? Saw seals from the boat today. They smelled. Really bad. 
Dana Lin Baily: people say it's all about the drugs. There are athletes that don't take them, like me.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 21, 2017)

Jin said:


> Here's a link to the film



so you need an account to watch? I just keep getting pop ups saying my device is infected...


----------



## trodizzle (May 21, 2017)

I want to see this.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 21, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> so you need an account to watch? I just keep getting pop ups saying my device is infected...



It worked for me. I watched about a half hour of it last night on my phone. Just close the pop up and go back. That's i did and it worked fine


----------



## Gibsonator (May 21, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> It worked for me. I watched about a half hour of it last night on my phone. Just close the pop up and go back. That's i did and it worked fine



k I'll try again later thanks


----------



## Gibsonator (May 22, 2017)

good copy, nice jin.


----------



## Jin (May 22, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> good copy, nice jin.



Its the least I could do for you for entertaining me over the last year with your life antics.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 22, 2017)

Jin said:


> Here's a link to the film


Bookmarked this to watch tomorrow. Thanks brutha


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 22, 2017)

thanks jin


----------



## RISE (May 24, 2017)

My thoughts were that is was pretty forgetful.  Not enough actual competitors that are a real threat to the Olympian stage, more of just social media personalities.  Wish they would have gone much deeper into what the camel crew are doing and how they train.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 24, 2017)

that shit fukkin sucked..I had to watch it in 4 section to get through it..Fukkin horrible


----------



## Jin (May 24, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> that shit fukkin sucked..I had to watch it in 4 section to get through it..Fukkin horrible



You got to admit it's funny how dumb Calum is. Lying about having a monologue was hilarious.


----------



## Beezy (May 28, 2017)

I'm watching it on the Fire Stick. I keep waiting for Rich Piana's eyes to pop the F out of his head and hit the camera lens.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 28, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> that shit fukkin sucked..I had to watch it in 4 section to get through it..Fukkin horrible


Yeah, I skipped around and tried to find something worth watching. I never found it.


----------

